# huawei ec 500

## novichok

Hi guys.

I have some problem with my pcmcia cdma modem huawei ec 500.

My kernel is 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP with support of pcmcia into config. 

yenta_socket           17239  0 

rsrc_nonstatic          5970  1 yenta_socket

So, when I put on my modem into the pcmcia slot, I see following mesages in my /var/log/mesages log

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284399] usb usb9: default language 0x0409

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284405] usb usb9: udev 1, busnum 9, minor = 1024

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284407] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284409] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284412] usb usb9: Product: OHCI Host Controller

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284414] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284416] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.1

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284497] usb usb9: usb_probe_device

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284508] usb usb9: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284514] usb usb9: adding 9-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284540] hub 9-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284542] hub 9-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284544] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284552] hub 9-0:1.0: 1 port detected

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284554] hub 9-0:1.0: standalone hub

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284555] hub 9-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284557] hub 9-0:1.0: global over-current protection

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284559] hub 9-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 30ms

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284565] hub 9-0:1.0: local power source is good

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284567] hub 9-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284569] hub 9-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.284585] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.302291] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0000 evt 0000

Aug 31 10:59:19 _gentoo kernel: [  605.384077] hub 9-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0000 evt 0000

Aug 31 10:59:20 _gentoo kernel: [  606.250065] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: auto-stop root hub

Aug 31 10:59:21 _gentoo kernel: [  606.500096] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: auto-stop root hub

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.004375] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: auto-wakeup root hub

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.004407] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0000 evt 0002

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.004416] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.004421] hub 8-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.108062] hub 8-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.170081] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.221074] usb 8-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.284071] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.359435] usb 8-1: default language 0x0409

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.365476] usb 8-1: udev 2, busnum 8, minor = 897

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.365479] usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1001

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.365482] usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.365484] usb 8-1: Product: Huawei Mobile                 

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.365487] usb 8-1: Manufacturer: Huawei Technologies   

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.365574] usb 8-1: usb_probe_device

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.365578] usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.368464] usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.371482] usb-storage 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.371486] usb-storage 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.371555] libusual 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.371559] libusual 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.371589] usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.374482] usb-storage 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.374485] usb-storage 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.374520] libusual 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.374524] libusual 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.374544] usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.377470] usb-storage 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.377474] usb-storage 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.377506] libusual 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.377510] libusual 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.377536] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

Aug 31 10:59:23 _gentoo kernel: [  609.377552] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0000 evt 0002

But, I cat't see /dev/ttyUSB0 device. Anybody help me? Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

novichok,

Welcome to Gentoo.

You need the kernel module called option for your kernel.

```
│ Symbol: USB_SERIAL_OPTION [=m]                                                                                 │  

  │ Prompt: USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems                                                                     │  

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:593                                                                    │  

  │   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB_SERIAL [=m]                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                    │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                          │  

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                                                        │  

  │         -> USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL [=m])                                                      │  

  │   Selects: USB_SERIAL_WWAN [=m]
```

When that module is loaded, you should get /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1.

/dev/ttyUSB0 is the modem data interface.

While you are rebuilding your kernel, check for PPP support too. 

```
  │ │                   <M>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                                              │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                             │ │  

  │ │                   [ ]     PPP filtering                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                   <M>     PPP support for async serial ports                                               │ │  

  │ │                   <M>     PPP support for sync tty ports                                                   │ │  

  │ │                   <M>     PPP Deflate compression                                                          │ │  

  │ │                   <M>     PPP BSD-Compress compression                                                     │ │  

  │ │                   <M>     PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                 │ │  

  │ │                   < >     PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

or you will have the USBserial ports but not the means to communicate to your ISP.

----------

## novichok

I did as you said, but I can't find dev/ttyUSBx in my messages.

Sep  7 17:51:47 localhost kernel: [  362.692072] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0000 evt 0000

Sep  7 17:51:47 localhost kernel: [  362.773087] hub 9-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0000 evt 0000

Sep  7 17:51:48 localhost kernel: [  363.750085] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: auto-stop root hub

Sep  7 17:51:48 localhost kernel: [  363.750099] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: auto-stop root hub

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.407384] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: auto-wakeup root hub

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.407409] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.407417] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.407423] hub 8-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.511059] hub 8-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.573062] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.624063] usb 8-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.687070] ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.762464] usb 8-1: default language 0x0409

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.768466] usb 8-1: udev 2, busnum 8, minor = 897

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.768469] usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1001

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.768472] usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.768474] usb 8-1: Product: Huawei Mobile                 

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.768476] usb 8-1: Manufacturer: Huawei Technologies   

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.768564] usb 8-1: usb_probe_device

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.768567] usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.771467] usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.774487] usb-storage 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.774492] usb-storage 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.774542] libusual 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.774545] libusual 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.774551] usbserial_generic 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.774553] usbserial_generic 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.774585] usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.777478] usb-storage 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.777482] usb-storage 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.777519] libusual 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.777523] libusual 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.777528] usbserial_generic 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.777530] usbserial_generic 8-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.777553] usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.780478] usb-storage 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.780482] usb-storage 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.780514] libusual 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.780518] libusual 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.780523] usbserial_generic 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.780526] usbserial_generic 8-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.780548] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

Sep  7 17:51:51 localhost kernel: [  366.780566] hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0000 evt 0002

Module                  Size  Used by

xt_mark                  819  0 

sierra                  7732  0 

vboxnetadp              4747  0 

vboxnetflt             10983  0 

vboxdrv               121526  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

iwlagn                143319  0

----------

## NeddySeagoon

novichok,

```
Module Size Used by

xt_mark 819 0

sierra 7732 0

vboxnetadp 4747 0

vboxnetflt 10983 0

vboxdrv 121526 2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

iwlagn 143319 0
```

The module called option is not loaded there.  Did you configure it as <M> or as <*> before you rebuilt your kernel ?

Regardless, try 

```
modprobe option
```

then look in /dev

If modprobe gives an error, post the error message and the end of dmesg, which will say more about the problem.

If it works now, add module to the end of your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file. The comments there provide more detail.

----------

## novichok

Thanks a lot for your help. Now it's works. I just didn't know name of this module.   :Very Happy: 

----------

